# CAAD10 Ultegra vs. SuperSix 105?



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Which one is a better buying choice? The SuperSix is $200 more.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

FPSDavid said:


> Which one is a better buying choice? The SuperSix is $200 more.


This topic has been gone over multiple times. Just go down part way on the first page of this forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/caad-105-vs-supersix-105-a-278759.html


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/ride-quality-caad10-vs-2011-supersix-243109.html


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

tranzformer said:


> This topic has been gone over multiple times. Just go down part way on the first page of this forum:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cannondale/caad-105-vs-supersix-105-a-278759.html


Yeah, I saw that. But I was more wondering if the CAAD10 w/ Ultegra will be better than the SuperSix w/ 105, as opposed to both frames 105 vs 105.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

FPSDavid said:


> Yeah, I saw that. But I was more wondering if the CAAD10 w/ Ultegra will be better than the SuperSix w/ 105, as opposed to both frames 105 vs 105.



You won't notice a large difference between 105 and Ultegra. Weight is the biggest difference. Might want to check into Shimano subform to see what people think of 105 vs. Ultegra.


----------



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you ridden both? If any part of you wants carbon, do it now. 105 is good stuff. Crank & wheels would be more of a concern to me than 105 vs. Ultegra. If you're young, don't mind a little harsher ride, go Caad 10.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Clobber said:


> Have you ridden both? If any part of you wants carbon, do it now. 105 is good stuff. Crank & wheels would be more of a concern to me than 105 vs. Ultegra. If you're young, don't mind a little harsher ride, go Caad 10.


I haven't ridden the CAAD10 Ultegra as my LBS only special orders it, but I've ridden the SuperSix 105.

The CAAD10 Ultegra has the FSA SL-K Light Carbon crank, whereas the SuperSix 105 only has the FSA Gossamer Pro (non-carbon) crank.

CAAD10 Ultegra wheels are Mavic WTS; SuperSix 105 wheels are Shimano RS10. Not sure if one of these is better than the other.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

FPSDavid said:


> I haven't ridden the CAAD10 Ultegra as my LBS only special orders it, but I've ridden the SuperSix 105.
> 
> The CAAD10 Ultegra has the FSA SL-K Light Carbon crank, whereas the SuperSix 105 only has the FSA Gossamer Pro (non-carbon) crank.
> 
> CAAD10 Ultegra wheels are Mavic WTS; SuperSix 105 wheels are Shimano RS10. Not sure if one of these is better than the other.


Not sure how serious you are into cycling, but either frame you will want to get a Hollowgram crank once your funds allow it. 

Both the Mavic WTS and the Shimano RS10 are entry level wheels. No major difference.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

I faced the same question back in early April. I test road both bikes and went with the caad10-3. No regrets at all, it's a fantastic bike. Save the extra cash and put it towards new wheels, I'm aiming to sell my aksiums and upgrade by July.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

defboob said:


> I faced the same question back in early April. I test road both bikes and went with the caad10-3. No regrets at all, it's a fantastic bike. *Save the extra cash and put it towards new wheels*, I'm aiming to sell my aksiums and upgrade by July.



Rather than save it towards new wheels I would recommend at Hollowgram crank. The stock wheels are fine for every day training until you find a set of used deep race wheels. I would rather ask the bike shop to give me credit for the stock crank and put those funds towards a new/used Hollowgram. And yes, the Hollowgram crank is that good.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> And yes, the Hollowgram crank is that good.


It may be "That good" but it's a *useless* upgrade other than a little weight loss, and it's "Way" expensive compared to other cranks that are just as good. It "Might" provide a "Slight" increase in "Perceived" front shifting...but other than that, there is no reason to upgrade the crank!

Wheels however, *will* make a noticeable difference right off the bat. Lighter, better accelerating, smoother ride and for some wheels...all of that at a cheaper price than the Hollowgram crank.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> It may be "That good" but it's a *useless* upgrade other than a little weight loss, and it's "Way" expensive compared to other cranks that are just as good. It "Might" provide a "Slight" increase in "Perceived" front shifting...but other than that, there is no reason to upgrade the crank!
> 
> Wheels however, *will* make a noticeable difference right off the bat. Lighter, better accelerating, smoother ride and for some wheels...all of that at a cheaper price than the Hollowgram crank.



To go from one mediocre wheel set to another mediocre wheel set isn't going to make that big of a difference. What is the best wheel set you can get for the $200 difference? 

If you ask the bike shop to give you credit for the crank you might be able to get $75-100 for the crank. Or you could sell the stock crank on eBay/CL for a little more. Hollowgram SI cranks still in good condition routinely go for $250-300 if you keep your eyes open. I have scored a SI for as low as $225 as well as a SL version for $375. You take the $200 saved by going with the CAAD10 plus the ~$100 you got for your stock crank and you have a Hollowgram. What great wheel set will you get for $300? If anything, it will just be like the stock wheels or slightly better. If anything I would keep the stock wheels for training and save up my coins and eat Raman until I could get a set of used Zipps/Reynolds/Enve wheels.

If racing and doing serious riding, you will notice a difference of the Hollowgrams lightness and stiffness over the FSA crap. Yes, I said the FSA cranks are crap. Not to mention, the better q-factor of the Hollowgrams. Hollowgrams or die.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> If racing and doing serious riding, you will notice a difference of the Hollowgrams lightness and stiffness over the FSA crap. Yes, I said the FSA cranks are crap. Not to mention, the better q-factor of the Hollowgrams. Hollowgrams or die.


I do race, am a big and powerful rider (1600 watt sprint, 360 watt FTP) and have ridden multiple cranks.

Honestly...if you switched them out on me I couldn't tell you any difference between any of them other than crank length...and I'm very sensitive to changes in a bike.

The crank is the least important aspect of components I can think of. Chainrings are a little different, but you can get those much cheaper than a full crankset.

A good hand built wheelset will set somebody back $500-$700 and actually have a noticeable difference to the ride, feel and weight of the bike.

I'm glad you enjoy your hollowgram cranks...but they are hardly worth the cost compared to other upgrades. This is a FACT and is well known by anybody that has been around cycling for a while.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> I do race, am a big and powerful rider (1600 watt sprint, 360 watt FTP) and have ridden multiple cranks.
> 
> Honestly...if you switched them out on me I couldn't tell you any difference between any of them other than crank length...and I'm very sensitive to changes in a bike.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say it is a FACT. FSA cranks are rubbish. Plain and simple. I would never use them again after my past experience with them. 

See now you are talking about a custom built wheel set for $500-700, far from the $200 difference in the price of the CAAD10 and the SuperSix in this example. If you sell the stock crank your $200 becomes $300 and you will get a nice crank in the process that will blow everything else away. For me, that is what I would do if I only had $200 left in my pocket to spend on the bike. I personally notice a difference from a Hollowgram vs. other cranks I have used in the past. Part of the reason I have a Hollowgram crank on both of my bikes. 

Now if the price difference was closer to $700, then yes I would agree that some new wheels would be better. But we are not talking about a $700 difference. It is $200.

Btw, I have probably been around cycling just as long as you have. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

tranzformer said:


> See now you are talking about a custom built wheel set for $500-700, far from the $200 difference in the price of the CAAD10 and the SuperSix in this example. If you sell the stock crank your $200 becomes $300 and you will get a nice crank in the process that will blow everything else away. For me, that is what I would do if I only had $200 left in my pocket to spend on the bike. I personally notice a difference from a Hollowgram vs. other cranks I have used in the past. Part of the reason I have a Hollowgram crank on both of my bikes.


So....you still end up spending $300.00 on a part that is likely the area in least need of upgrading on the bike? 

As I said...I'm happy you enjoy your Hollowgram Crank. I have no doubt it's a nice crank...but that is an area of the bike where upgrades just are not needed (unless you need a different crank length...then it makes sense).

Wheels however will give an instant, noticeable improvement to the bike. Other areas more important would be: Stem, saddle, handle bar, seat post, etc. to make sure the fit is correct...takes much more precedence over cranksets. 

A nice set of cables will give a noticeable improvement in shifting, better brake pads will improve braking, better tires will improve ride and lower weight...basically there are so many areas that make sense to improve before the cranks...I don't know why anybody would really suggest them as the first upgrade.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Hav you ridden a Hollogram equipped bike for an extended period? It does make a difference. That is why some of us will spend the same amount on a crank as our frame is worth. The Hollowgrams really do make the bike. YMMV.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

in regards to the OP, for the price, spend the extra $200 and grab the super six.... as mentioned, the difference between the ultregra and 105 groups aren't that noticeable (other than weight of course)... i have no complaints on the 105 set at all (i went with the Supersix 5 team edition when i had the exact question you asked)


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Helitech said:


> in regards to the OP, for the price, spend the extra $200 and grab the super six.... as mentioned, the difference between the ultregra and 105 groups aren't that noticeable (other than weight of course)... i have no complaints on the 105 set at all (i went with the Supersix 5 team edition when i had the exact question you asked)


What are the benefits of the SuperSix over the CAAD10? According to here: 2012 SuperSix | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop and 2012 CAAD10 | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop the CAAD10 Ultegra is 17.3lbs and the SuperSix 5 is 17.6lbs, so if it's weight...then shouldn't I go with the CAAD?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

FPSDavid said:


> What are the benefits of the SuperSix over the CAAD10? According to here: 2012 SuperSix | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop and 2012 CAAD10 | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop the CAAD10 Ultegra is 17.3lbs and the SuperSix 5 is 17.6lbs, so if it's weight...then shouldn't I go with the CAAD?


It's strictly a carbon vs. aluminum argument. The geometry of the two bikes are the same, so it comes down to the material the frame is made from and the overall ride quality.

Some people will notice a difference, others won't notice any difference. Any perceived difference could be made up with 25c tires and 10 psi lower air pressure (I run tubular tires on my race wheels and they greatly smooth the ride out on my CAAD10...to the point that a carbon frame would be a waste of money for me).

This is where back to back rides...with the same wheels/tires/psi will help make a decision...however, getting that combo on both bikes will be hard to do depending on the shop you are looking at purchasing from.

The reality...The CAAD10 has a more than acceptable ride. It may be slightly harsher than the SuperSix but the question is whether it's worth the money or whether you will notice the difference. That's for you to decide.

You get the nicer components on the CAAD10 (hence lighter weight) because the frame is less expensive.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Wookiebiker said:


> It's strictly a carbon vs. aluminum argument. The geometry of the two bikes are the same, so it comes down to the material the frame is made from and the overall ride quality.
> 
> Some people will notice a difference, others won't notice any difference. Any perceived difference could be made up with 25c tires and 10 psi lower air pressure (I run tubular tires on my race wheels and they greatly smooth the ride out on my CAAD10...to the point that a carbon frame would be a waste of money for me).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do plan on getting 25mm GP4000S'sand running lower pressure, and I sure do like the looks of Ultegra and the carbon crank more than the 105 stuff/gossamer crank.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I have the 2012 CAAD10-3 (Ultegra) - awesome ride, just great. Climbs great, great power transfer, descends really well, solid and confidence inspiring bike. I am really happy with it and the new Ultegra groupset. The Aksium wheels have held up and performed well over 1000 km - still true and smooth, despite a number of harsh shots. I think personally that they are better than the RS10's which I rode before, though obviously not a racing wheelset...I wouldn't hesitate to race cat 4/5 on them though.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

FPSDavid said:


> What are the benefits of the SuperSix over the CAAD10? According to here: 2012 SuperSix | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop and 2012 CAAD10 | Infinite Cycles Bike Shop the CAAD10 Ultegra is 17.3lbs and the SuperSix 5 is 17.6lbs, so if it's weight...then shouldn't I go with the CAAD?


whats .3 pounds??? to me it'd be better to go carbon and upgrade the group later on.... in my opinion, weight doesn't matter also unless you're a pro rider and or under 8-9% body fat composition... if you've got some gut to lose (like me), then weight is the last on my list of issues... the carbon framed SS has been very forgiving out here in the rough roads of japan... and honestly the 105's haven't let me down after 550ish miles on the rig so far (upkeep only consists of greasing every 80-100 miles, no adjustments needed yet)... my SS came with mavic aksium race's on magic 23C tires though... 

like someone else mentioned, the choice is up to you... but if even an inkling of you wants a carbon frame, you will not be upset with the $200 extra on the price tag once you bring home the SS....


----------



## JPN_halfblood1 (Apr 26, 2012)

u say ur in japan? what part are you in im in osaka. univerisity student.


----------



## icross (Jan 28, 2009)

*price*

The supersix 105 and apex are on sale ($300 off) now locally and several web locations I checked as well.

http://helenscycles.com/sitesearch.cfm?search=supersix&gositesearch.x=0&gositesearch.y=0&sort=priceasc

I am thinking about the apex ss myself. The wheels and tires on all these models are weak imho but can easily be swapped for better. If funds are tight, get the best rear wheel and tires you can afford and save on the front wheel. There is no law (other than esthetics) that says wheels have to match perfectly.

Good luck with your search.


----------

